

Ask HN: iPad developers, are you lacking a designer? - VomisaCaasi

Hello guys,
I've been doing web-design for about 3 years and I'm now looking for a way in to the iPad scene, as this seems more exciting and challenging. I would be able to give out first design for a project as pro-bono, so feel free to try me out.<p>Some previous examples:<p>Project 1 - A side-project I am currently developing in django and JS/jQuery for artists and alike. URL: http://orbita.li/disain/mindcast_001_01_1440x900.png<p>Project 2 - This probably gives better idea on my design/interactive skills. Sorry about the sound though, it's an artist site. URL: http://djcardinal.com/
======
escoz
Do you actually have any iPhone/ipad app prototypes you've worked on to show
off what you can do? Designing for mobile devices is really different from
media or websites.

As somebody else already said, if I'm gonna spend money to bring somebody to
work with me, I'll need to know the person is first of all capable of doing
something slightly better than I can (and I can't do any design).

You don't need to create a new app from scratch, just select an app in the
appstore that sounds interesting to you and try to create a different design.
Blog about it, create new mockups, and share that online.. You gotta do some
marketing for your work, and the only way to do that is to show what you're
capable of.

~~~
VomisaCaasi
I guess I should've done a bit more home-work before turning to HN.

Thank you for the great advice, this is exactly what I'm going to do.

------
jere_jones
Are you interested in doing Android work? I'm not sure what files you would
provide to an iPad developer, but for Android just providing mock ups and
graphical assets would be hugely valuable.

It would certainly be more challenging to come up with good designs that work
well and look great when the variety of screen sizes and resolutions has to be
taken into account.

~~~
VomisaCaasi
Yes, as long as it features a GUI. I don't own an Android device myself, but
this seems like a neat opportunity nevertheless.

------
loewenskind
What kind of rate do you expect to work at? What would the work flow be for
this? Are you going to make the xib files and leave it to the programmer to
wire it up, or do you have something else in mind?

~~~
VomisaCaasi
I'm not familiar with the pricing trends in the iPad scene, however, when I am
dealing with my clients in web/graphics design, I've been billing for 15-30USD
per hour.

I would be producing the design files that a developer could use and put
together when producing an app. I am able to code as-well (not for the iPad,
though), but in this case I would like to strictly stick to the design
process.

~~~
ghotli
Am I the only one who thought he is really underpricing himself? Depends on
the quality of his work I guess.

~~~
findm
i thought so too but I guess it depends on location too.

------
sahillavingia
Try #ipaddev on Freenode, there are a ton of devs there.

~~~
VomisaCaasi
Thanks, I will check the place out.

------
zaveri
I know you mention that you want to break onto the iPad scene. But would you
still be interested in doing some web-design work?

~~~
VomisaCaasi
Sure. What do you have in mind?

